

Why Angel Investors are the New Rock Stars - quant
http://www.pehub.com/73397/angel-investors-as-the-new-rock-stars/

======
david927
And why we need to kill them:

\- They, quite naturally, invest based on their personality. This leads to
more startups that match a few specific people.

Making something that people want is impossible to know before hand. There are
more Farmville users than Twitter users. No one in their right mind could have
possibly guessed that Farmville would be so successful. And by having just a
few people deciding what people will like just means fewer big hits.

What we need is something like this:

<http://me-vc.com>

